# Sweet Potatoes for Diabetes



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2012)

Info on sweet potatoes for diabetes...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1321/sweet-potatoes-for-diabetes/#more-1321

Are sweet potatoes really healthier than regular, “white” potatoes? In a word: yes. For starters, the most obvious difference between the two relatives is the vibrant orange color of the so-called “sweet” variety.

 Carotenoids, much like those found in carrots, are naturally occurring pigments which impart this easily identifiable characteristic of sweet potatoes. Apart from their well established antioxidant properties, select carotenoids, such as beta carotene are used by the body in the manufacture of Vitamin A, an essential nutrient.

 But, that’s not all that sets sweet potatoes apart from paler potatoes. Sweet potatoes are also higher in fiber and Vitamin C, and equivalent in most other nutrients including potassium. However, before you feel too good about ordering a side of sweet potato fries, you should also be aware that they’re not all they’re cracked up to be – especially for diabetics


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2014)

More health and other information about sweet potatoes...

One study published in the Journal of Medicinal Food report that sweet potatoes have anti-inflammatory potential because of their concentration of nutrients.

 Sweet potato extract is said to help reduce inflammation in brain and nerve tissue throughout your body. The phytonutrients within sweet potatoes also influence fibrinogen, an important glycoprotein required for blood clotting. 

Together with thrombin and fibrin, balanced amounts of fibrinogen are important for wound healing and blood loss prevention. - See more at: http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/sweet-potatoes-a-tasty-treat-for-your-health/#sthash.F9ZE0HA5.dpuf


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2014)

I need to eat more of them, probably had more sweet potato pie, than actual sweet potatoes.  We usually eat the Yukon Gold potatoes, but they are not healthy like the sweet.  We never ate them at all in my family when I was growing up either.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2014)

We grow sweet potatoes and eat them often. A lot of them though are in sweet potato brownies and sweet potato pies. We always like baked sweet potatoes but lately we've been boiling them and like them better that way. We don't eat the skins.

I have slips started now for planting in the garden this spring.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2014)

We buy Sweet Tater jerky for our dog at Costco, chicken breast, sweet potatoes and a 'touch' of salt. And made in the USA!!!  Won't buy any of the other junk!


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 28, 2014)

Love sweet potatoes, baked with real butter and salt.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2014)

Baked or boiled with lotsa butter and cinnamon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm serving sweet potato medallions with Easter dinner. Everyone loves them and they're easy and quick to prepare. I'm not diabetic but sweet spuds are lower on the glycemic index than their white, yellow and red cousins.


----------

